# Self-government



## rickclayfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been thinking a lot recently about the attainment of full self-control. It's a very obscure field of thought for me (haven't read anything on this). Pretty much having to start from scratch. I've been realizing, in particular, how our feelings play such an instrumental role in the choices we make. Two questions:

1. Is it proper or safe to establish the following principle? <<Reason alone must govern the choices we make, not our feelings. Even if we don't feel like it, we must do what reason decides.>> This seems a bit off. It would seem as if our choices would be dead and lifeless (or more properly, insincere) if we set aside feelings from choice making. Also, you can't stop and reason through certain decisions (i.e. spontaneous actions).

2. Are there any good books in regard to this topic (in particular Puritan books, other book suggestions are fine too)?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Feb 18, 2016)

rickclayfan said:


> Reason alone must govern the choices we make



Jesus was guided to some extent by emotion:
Hebrews 12:2 (KJV)
Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

The emotion was the love he had for us.

Here's another verse I love:
Zephaniah 3:17 (KJV)
The Lord thy God in the midst of thee is mighty; he will save, he will rejoice over thee with joy; he will rest in his love, he will joy over thee with singing.


----------



## MW (Feb 19, 2016)

rickclayfan said:


> 1. Is it proper or safe to establish the following principle? <<Reason alone must govern the choices we make, not our feelings. Even if we don't feel like it, we must do what reason decides.>> This seems a bit off. It would seem as if our choices would be dead and lifeless (or more properly, insincere) if we set aside feelings from choice making. Also, you can't stop and reason through certain decisions (i.e. spontaneous actions).



That's a popular way of describing it. It seems like the feelings are taking over against better judgment or without time for the person to make a judgment; but there is in fact a prior judgment which guides the feelings in every case. The feelings are simply expressing themselves strongly in that which reason has found to be an object of delight, with the will inclining towards the object as if it were something good. Then the conscience might step in and give reasons against doing the action, and feelings are produced which correspond to these reasons. So in every case the feelings are actually following reason.



rickclayfan said:


> 2. Are there any good books in regard to this topic (in particular Puritan books, other book suggestions are fine too)?



Self-government can often degenerate into self-moralism, and heathen philosophy exalts in it as the height of morality. From a Christian perspective Thomas Manton's Treatise of Self-Denial is very profitable in the way it ties self-management to the principles of grace in Christ.


----------

